# does anybody know the real name of this



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i think my mom used to call these wood roses--does anybody know if that is their name?


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Never have seen one.Very beautiful though.


----------



## RoseGarden (Jun 5, 2005)

Some sort of thistle?


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i know the flower looks like a thistle but the leaves dont at all???


----------



## Vera (Aug 22, 2003)

What an interesting-looking plant!! I did a search and up came this:

http://davesgarden.com/pf/go/831/

Yellow Hardhead, Bighead Knapweed, Giant Knapweed, Armenian Basketflower, Lemon Fluff Knapweed
Centaurea macrocephala


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks Vera


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Are you going to save the seeds?They are pretty,I have never seen this plant.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

TnMtngirl said:


> Are you going to save the seeds?They are pretty,I have never seen this plant.


i just broke off two pods when i got home from work today and i was thinking i will get the rest off also---i plan on expanding my garden next year. this is the first year that i am trying to save the seed, its a perrenial so i just let it keep coming back but i would like a few more plants


----------



## A'sta at Hofstead (Sep 20, 2006)

That is so pretty.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

If you get seeds... I want some please. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Use great care when propagating a new to you species and research them well. Some knapweed is invasive to the point of being declared a noxious weed.

Here is a link for Russian knapweed.
http://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/plants/russknapweed.shtml


----------

